# Krusader i zaglądanie do ISO

## Yatmai

Wkurza mnie mały drobiazg, że jak kliknę sobie 2 razt na obrazie iso to krusader chce do niego wejść, ale potem wywala komunikat, że plik iso/starcraft.iso nie istnieje i tyle z oglądania zawartości. Nie pamiętam czy kiedyś mi to działało (miałem tak małego twardziela, że nie trzymalem tam żadnych iso  :Very Happy: ) ale teraz chciałbym to w miare możliwości rozwiązać. cdrtools mam zainstalowane, chyba, że potrzebne będzie coś innego  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

nie jestem pewnien czy czasem, zeby zajrzec do tego iso nie musial by go najpierw rozpakowac (chyba tak mi kiedys jakis komander w windzie robil). a co do zagladania mozna poprostu podmountowac.

----------

## Yatmai

Wiem, że można, ale jestem zbyt leniwy, żeby przechodzić na root'a, montować i wbijać potem do tego katalogu... Ileż prościej jest 2 razy kliknąć  :Very Happy: 

Generalnie the Gentoo's way  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

E tam, dwa razy kliknąć. Jakby ktoś mi powiedział jak zrobić, żeby w Krusaderze odpalać klikając RAZ, to bym się nań przerzucił. A co do zaglądania. Heh, nie wiem co jest do tego potrzebne. Pewnie jakiś VFS czy inne cudo :/ .

----------

## Yatmai

Klikając raz.... żaden problem, to samo co ja chce, tylko przekonfigurujesz sobie KDE, żeby nie działało na 2 kliknięcia, a na jedno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wuja

Hmmm.. u mnie krusader po (jednym   :Very Happy: ) kliknięciu pokazuje zawartość plików *.iso. Ale kompletnie nie wiem gdzie i czego szukać w ustawieniach, żeby podsunąć rozwiązanie.

----------

## Yatmai

1. RMB -> Open with -> co tam da

2. Settings -> Configure Krusader -> Protocols -> tu gdzieś powinno być application/x-iso i włąśnie w którym protokole  :Smile: 

3. Po otwarciu w ten sposób gz'a Krusader podaje mi ścieżkę tar:/arc/amule/ext/kadu-spy-0.0.8-1.tar.gz a zip daje krarc:/arc/amule/ext/Militaria_002_Tanks_PzKpfw_VI_Tiger.www.osloskop.net.zip, a co dostajesz przy iso ?  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

mozna by zawsze usunac katalog .krusader. z tego co pamietam przy pierwszym uruchomieniu pokazywal czego mu brakuje i do czego to jest.

----------

## Yatmai

To samo jest w settings -> configure krusader -> archives && dependencies, niestety o iso wzmianki tam nie ma

----------

## wuja

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 1. RMB -> Open with -> co tam da
> 
> 2. Settings -> Configure Krusader -> Protocols -> tu gdzieś powinno być application/x-iso i włąśnie w którym protokole 
> 
> 3. Po otwarciu w ten sposób gz'a Krusader podaje mi ścieżkę tar:/arc/amule/ext/kadu-spy-0.0.8-1.tar.gz a zip daje krarc:/arc/amule/ext/Militaria_002_Tanks_PzKpfw_VI_Tiger.www.osloskop.net.zip, a co dostajesz przy iso ? 

 

ad 1. ?

ad 2. jest w zdefiniowanych linkach.

ad 3. jak najbardziej jest: iso:/E/Acronis All-in-One Bootable (12-in-1)/Acronis AiO.iso

----------

## Yatmai

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   1. RMB -> Open with -> co tam da
> 
> 2. Settings -> Configure Krusader -> Protocols -> tu gdzieś powinno być application/x-iso i włąśnie w którym protokole 
> 
> 3. Po otwarciu w ten sposób gz'a Krusader podaje mi ścieżkę tar:/arc/amule/ext/kadu-spy-0.0.8-1.tar.gz a zip daje krarc:/arc/amule/ext/Militaria_002_Tanks_PzKpfw_VI_Tiger.www.osloskop.net.zip, a co dostajesz przy iso ?  
> ...

 

1. RMB = Right Mouse Button  :Very Happy: 

2. Defined Links -> iso -> applications/x-iso ?  :Smile: 

3. Wpisanie na chama protokołu iso: powoduje błąd jak na początku.... Chyba jednak mi czegoś w systemie brakuje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

Rozkmińcie czy macie w systemie to:

```
* app-cdr/kiso

     Available versions:  0.8.2c 0.8.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://kiso.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         KIso is a fronted for KDE to make it as easy as possible to create manipulate and extract CD Image files.

```

----------

## Yatmai

No przeszukiwałem portage i też na to trafiłem. Fajne narzędzie, ale nie pomogło.

EDIT

Znalazłem przyczynę; Wszystkie mp3, filmy i tym podobne śmieci trzymam na jednej wielkiej partycji (/home/arc), a żeby był dogodny dostęp to mam jeszcze utworzone dowiązania do tego folderu (/arc i /home/art/arc). Problem leży w tym, że odniesienie /home/arc/iso/<plik.iso> działa, a gdy odnoszę się przez dowiązanie symboliczne (np /arc/iso/<plik.iso>) to zwraca błąd.

I.... chyba nie mam pomysłu co dalej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wuja

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 1. RMB = Right Mouse Button 

   :Embarassed: 

Ale i tak nic tam nie ma.

aha, kiso nie mam, widać niepotrzebny.

----------

## pawels

hmmm

Nie jestem pewien ale sprawdź czy rozwiązaniem nie bedzie instalacja ark (mi po jej instalacji zagląda w archiwa) więc to może to.

Pozdrawiam

EDIT: Do iso oczywiście też   :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Eh, podkreśle jeszcze raz 

Problem leży w tym, że odniesienie /home/arc/iso/<plik.iso> działa, a gdy odnoszę się przez dowiązanie symboliczne (np /arc/iso/<plik.iso>) to zwraca błąd. 

Sprawdzałem też u swojej lubej, też standardowo działa, poprzez dowiązanie nie  :Sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

Pewnie rozwiązaniem jest czekać na nową wersję Krusadera. Tak, sądzę, że to ukryta cecha Krusadera, że przez linka nie działa  :Smile: .

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Pewnie rozwiązaniem jest czekać na nową wersję Krusadera. Tak, sądzę, że to ukryta cecha Krusadera, że przez linka nie działa .

 

Pewnie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest zgłosić to jako bug do deweloperów Krusadera  :Wink: 

O tym, że to ukryta cecha Krusadera świadczyć może, że w MC otwieranie iso poprzez link do katalogu działa.

Jako workaround polecałbym odpalić MC w krusaderowym emulatorze terminala  :Wink: 

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> ale jestem zbyt leniwy, żeby przechodzić na root'a, montować i wbijać potem do tego katalogu...

 

A od czego jest sudo i aliasy?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Pewnie rozwiązaniem jest czekać na nową wersję Krusadera. Tak, sądzę, że to ukryta cecha Krusadera, że przez linka nie działa . 
> 
> Pewnie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest zgłosić to jako bug do deweloperów Krusadera 

 

Tak, tak, oczywiście o to mi chodziło (chyba nie wyraziłem się zbyt jasno).

----------

## Yatmai

Zgłosiłem buga, mam nadzieje, że mnie nie zjedzą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psotnik

może spytam jak juz watek sie rozwinął. Muszę jakieś zabiegi specjalne wykonać aby móc  podglądać pliki tar.bz2/tbz2, tar.7z i tka dalej??? niby mam zaznaczone pakery ale nie działa to za bardzo, a chciałbym mieć możliwość operacji na plikach w archiwum na kształt TotalCommandera lub hociasz podglądu archiwum.

----------

## Yatmai

Muszą być wpisane w protokołach krusadera (Settings -> Configure Krusader -> Protocols ) i tyle  :Smile: 

Pewnie wpisze je autoamtycznie gdy tylko będziesz miał odpowiednie narzędzia w systemie.

----------

## psotnik

Sprawdziłem w ustawieniach->archiwa. Widnieje włączone np przy bzip a wchodząc do archiwum dostaje komunikat

"Plik lub katalog tar:/mnt/work/beckup/20061001.tbz2 nie istnieje."

Przy tar tez jest włączony (na zielono;) )

7zip, którego często używam nawet nie wyszczególniono  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jak ta niedogodność rozwiązać??

----------

## Yatmai

Patrząc na powyższe posty, najwyraźniej lecisz przez jakieś dowiązanie  :Razz:  (A poza tym, archiwa i protokoły to osobne kategorie w konfiguracji krusadera  :Razz: )

----------

## psotnik

na pewno nie przez dowiązania, kilka plików sprawdzałem tar bzip/gzip i zawsze te sam błąd dostaje. da się z tym żyć ale można i sobie jakoś pracę ułatwiać. w pracy wykorzystuje TotalCommandera i akurat operacja wewnątrz archiwum bardzo przypadała mi do gustu (bez rozpakowywania pliku) czego nie potrafię skonfigurować w Krusaderze. nawet myslalme ze może jest potrzebny Ark???

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> operacja wewnątrz archiwum bardzo przypadała mi do gustu (bez rozpakowywania pliku) 

 

Jest w ogóle jakiś program linuksowy, który na to pozwala? MC nie, Krusader nie, więc co?

----------

## psotnik

@BeteNoire

Ja nie wiem czy jest taki program linuksowy, przeczytaj uważnie, pisze o TotalComanderze na Windowsie. Pytam się czy taką funkcjonalność ma też Krusader, skoro można przeglądać pliki iso, które z moje wiedzy też są niby prostym archiwum.

----------

